
Stultifying Student Loans hamper economic recovery : YakShaving - yakshaving
http://yakshaving.net/stultifying-student-loans-hamper-economic-recovery/
======
rhm0
Check the $90M number from 1999, should probably be $90B. However, I agree
with the point that the student loan burden is a problem and possibly a
significant contributor to lagging economic growth.

It's my hope that there's real student loan reform in the next few years and
that new graduates will be able to focus on projects they want to develop as
opposed to just being able to get by and make loan & rent payments. Hopefully
health care reform will create more entrepreneurs by creating cheaper options
for entrepreneurs, maybe loosening the burden of loan repayment will create
even more?

------
ryanwaggoner
_If the original title includes the name of the site, please take it out,
because the site name will be displayed after the link anyway._

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
veyron
What software / design patterns do people use to make these infographics?

